# Kent meet @ Prept Brands Hatch. Wed 30th June



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

As a suggestion from Neil i will try and arrange a Kent meet at Prept this month.

For those who dont know Prept is a month meet at Brands hatch for vag cars, it takes place from 7 at Brands Hatch on Wednesday the 30th of June.

It costs £2 per person i think, so seeing as the days are staying lighter it should be a good one.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

2 day before i go to Italy, not sure if i can make it mate :?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cheers Ian

Here is a link to a really good night last year there are some really nice cars on show 8)

There are a few photos of your car Ian and a few others

http://prept.co.uk/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=38

There is food and drink available during the evening in the Kentagon bar on site


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Weekdays i never know if i'm free...... but i'll be there if i am.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Not going to be able to do this one guys, sorry.....


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

Mid week is a non starter for me I'm afraid...


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Ian..... Save us a spot mate. 

Won't be there till later on as San has gotta get home from London.

I'll PM my number so you can text and say where your all parked!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bump

This is on again on Wednesday 30th June

I'll be going


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Dont think i am gonna be able to make this pal.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok mate hopefully get a couple of others to go

Hope the weather stays like this until then. I missed most on the last prept by the time I got there people were leaving so defo going next week should be there 7ish.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm going to try and get to this one but I am out tonight picking up some winter wheels and have a list of other stuff to do.

Hopefully, I'll get there this time!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Be good to meet you Kev if you can make it.

Ian could you edit the OP for this Wednesdays' date. And bump it 

I think this may be really busy cos of the weather so be good to get a few TTs in the middle of things


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Done it Neil. :lol:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

TT51 said:


> Be good to meet you Kev if you can make it.


Yes, be great to meet you too Neil.

What time are you setting off Ian?

We could perhaps go in convoy, all two of us :lol:

I did wash the car and I re-conditioned the leather yesterday but the gulls have crapped over it this afternoon so will need a wash again!


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Would have been great to go, but midweek is out for me I'm afraid

Also would have been good to meet you Kev, maybe next Kent meet


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

ian222 said:


> Dont think i am gonna be able to make this pal.


I am not going mate, sorry.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone else up for this the weather forcast is superb tomorrow and its sure to be a really good turnout 8)


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

i will come


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool see you there.

Anyone not been before just come in Brands Hatch main entrance and keep going you can't miss it 8)

You will need to pay £2 to come in the gate


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Neil,

Thanks for the PM and heads up on this....

I'm on a late shift this week, so depends what time I can get out of work.

So sorry I can't confirm but if I can I'll be there.

Hope to see yer 
Jay


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok Jay may see you then


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I used to go to this event alot a few years ago and always enjoyed myself. There were never any other TTs there either but lots of vw's and because there was only my tt there, a photographer who always went round always took piccies of my beloved :lol: . Billy no mates here also, think he felt sorry for me - pah he didn't offer me a happy meal though :lol: . The food was good in the cafe  . Might be a bit short notice for me to come now though this month .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT51 said:


> You will need to pay £2 to come in the gate


The cheeky so 'n' so's - it used to be free when I went :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Dotti said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > You will need to pay £2 to come in the gate
> ...


Worth it though it has excellent facilities and always lots there.

Be good if you can make it Billy......er I mean Dotti


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

okay sorry guy but i wont be able to make this, my fiancee had told me that we are going food tasting today and to look at a wedding venue [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I thought this is what the women loved and I just had to turn up [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Can't you tell her the venue has changed to Brands Hatch :lol:

As it happens the Thistle Hotel there is very nice I got hitched there a long time ago


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

im going to look at a place in maidenhead , she lives in harrow so wants a venue closer to hers


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT51 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > TT51 said:
> ...


LOL, I wasn't complaining, I would pay a tenner if they charged it to be honest as it is a fun night out .


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

At least there will be 4 of us 

I need to get my butt home to wash the car!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Kev I've been using turtle wax ice synthetic detailer spray on mine since I clayed it and waxed it about 2 months ago.

I have never seen silver shine so much with so little effort 

Spray on and wipe off in sun or shade and even on plastic and rubber and it stays silky smooth 

Back on topic - see you there tonight I'm aiming for 7 so have a look for my car before you park up and we will hopefully get a few photos of them together. It does get really busy soon after though.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

'ave a good time chubby checker boyz  . I want to see lots of piccies of you all by your motors so I can see what some of you look like :wink:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

What a disappointment!

I got home at 4:30pm, cleaned the car inside and out, set off at 6:30pm.

Got to the M20 turn off and then the M26 and where my satnav usually gives verbal directions 5, 2 and 1 mile in advance - this time it says bugger all where I need to turn off the the M26. I end up going 25 miles up to the next junction and 25 miles back down again.

I then followed signs to Brand Hatch and my satnav directions and ended up in Brands Hatch Road, I saw a silver coupe (thought it could be Neil) and quickly shot in the entrance the silver coupe took and it was Brands Hatch Hotel & Spa.

I drove further down Brands Hatch Road and no more signs so I turned around and went back to the main road, no more signs to Brands Hatch either, I kept going and found myself in West Kingsdown.

I didn't see any other modified VAG cars anywhere - I guess there couldn't have been that many there?

Got fed up and drove back home, half a tank of fuel gone


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

How do you not know where Brands is??

First exit off the 26, there must be sign posts?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Brands Hatch is off the A20, sign posted all the way


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh dear Kev you missed a very good evening there were lots of vag cars there. Only 4 TTs but a very good turn out indeed I'll sort out a few photos soon.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Fuckin satnav!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

KentishTT said:


> Fuckin satnav!


HAHA wot you like eh - I thought you knew your way around your own county Kev  aww bless ya xx


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I let my son take the photos, he didn't do too bad. Here are a few.
The yellow lupo is stripped out and supercharged


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice one Neil


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Dotti said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > Fuckin satnav!
> ...


It must be 15 years since I've been to Brands.

I was late anyway, missed the turning off the M26 and then had the 50 mile deviation to get back to Brands. There are signs on the motorway and just off it then none at all, the satnav announced I had arrived but I clearly hadn't - it was 7:35 so decided to not bother as I expect most people were drifting off home.

I'm still grumpy now :x

I won't miss that turning next time and hopefully go straight there without the deviation.

You coming next time?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

ian222 said:


> How do you not know where Brands is??


Says the boy who got lost on the outskirts of Ashford at our Kent meet :lol: :lol:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

They're nice photos Neil, congratulate the nipper!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh I nearly forgot this beetle, my lad only took photos of the 'business' end believe me the car was a crap heap.

But it does 10 sec 1/4 mile, well just under 10 to be precise


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

This was stunning




And this was just pure grunge :lol: 


This is a really tidy mk2 with poke and stretch


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

KentishTT said:


> You coming next time?


Yes mate don't see why not its just up the road from me and during the summer it does make a good evening out.

The hotel you ended up in is right behind the circuit, about 1/4 mile from the paddock entrance and 1 mile round to the main entrance 

Gutted for you


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT51, Your son took some fab piccies. 8) How old is he? [smiley=baby.gif] Were there many cars there? 

I used to take my 2 sons with me and let the eldest one who is now 12 take piccies also he loves Brands. 

@ Kev, I might be able to ge to the next one if I plan it well. Gotta meet some of you Kent Boyz 8) :-* I'm definately going to the Ace cafe though because I like their food and driving round and round the north circ :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

p.s. I love the yellow camper van thingy - that would be good fun to go down to Cornwall in I bet


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Dotti I have 3 sons aged 17,13 and 11. The 13yr old is car mad and he took the photos. I take the two younger lads with me to quite a lot of meets or events they both really enjoy it.

I'll show him the comments as he will be really pleased 

I'd say there were a good 120 cars maybe more 8)

Just so you know Prept is the last Wednesday each month so the next one is 28th July


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT51 said:


> Dotti I have 3 sons aged 17,13 and 11. The 13yr old is car mad and he took the photos. I take the two younger lads with me to quite a lot of meets or events they both really enjoy it.
> 
> I'll show him the comments as he will be really pleased
> 
> ...


Glad your boys enjoyed it, car events are good for boys your sons ages.

When I was reading this thread earlier I had my 9 year old cuddeling up to me reading this event and asking if I was going and could he bless him, 

I won't be able to make next month - I will be away on holiday  . But I can make the August one  OMG combined in the same week as the ace also that means lots of petrol usage 

Are you going to the ace cafe and taking your boys?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah defo going Ace and I'm sure they will come we went last year 8)


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

TT51 said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > You coming next time?
> ...


Good, I'll see you there next time.

I had been looking forward to it; oh well, I had a nice drive (got into triple figures) and that is what the TT is all about.

Not just to polish Ian :wink:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I organised our next Ace Cafe meet so I must make it to that one


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

KentishTT said:


> I organised our next Ace Cafe meet so I must make it to that one


You had better or else!  (Damn I seem to have lost loads of my emoticons I can't find the whip one) :lol:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Dotti said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > I organised our next Ace Cafe meet so I must make it to that one
> ...


I will  
Bring the whip eh! :wink:

I was up your way on Monday (Chadwell Heath/Romford) picking up some spare wheels


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

KentishTT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > KentishTT said:
> ...


OOOO did you come via Billericay?  You should have let me know, I could have taken you to costa for a latte and a muffin


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Dotti said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > I will
> ...


Uuuummmm, muffin


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Kev you gonna do a car of the day etc thing at Ace like last year?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

ian222 said:


> Kev you gonna do a car of the day etc thing at Ace like last year?


Sure, if you want to look into what TTOC have to offer as prizes I can add that to the details.

I'll be putting up reminder posts and an update soon.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

O M G! I love that black merc with the red leather  . I want it!   Do you think I would suit it?  Good pics Kazinak 8)


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Some cracking photo's there Neil, he can give me some lessons next time :roll:

Terry, eat your heart out :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

triplefan said:


> Some cracking photo's there Neil, he can give me some lessons next time :roll:
> 
> Terry, eat your heart out :lol:


Indeed - this 190bhp puke weighs as much as a *** packet :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

This is on again next Wednesday 28th July and its the big one Prept X Players.

It was a massive meet last year with the top car park and the paddock at Brands taken by VAG cars.

7.00pm til late £2 to get in


----------

